# Disney started ROFR after almost two years



## janej (Jul 14, 2011)

I am happy!  I am thinking about selling my OKW contract.  Maybe in a few month   The nice thing about DVC points are they rent for twice as much as MF.  So I don't mind holding on to them.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759195


----------



## heathpack (Jul 14, 2011)

VERY interesting!

H


----------



## icydog (Jul 28, 2011)

*My Beach Club Villas contract passed! ROFR on July 18th!!*

I'm lucky then. Disney didn't buy back my 350 point BCV contract that I just bought. I was very nervous that they would since they took a full month to come to a decision. 

My contract was a March UY BCV.. It was a loaded contract with all 2009 points banked. It also came with all the regular 2011 points and it will get new points in March of 2012. I paid $72 per point plus closing and reimbursement for the 2011 maintenance fees. BUT, as with Peter Principle, the owner is dragging her feet getting the paperwork back to the closing company. You know the drill, whatever can go wrong,,does!

I called the closing company and they said they would call her. I am tired of chasing people down. When I sold my contracts I did the paperwork in the same day I got it. It is just courteous to do so imho.


----------

